# Get You Epson Stylus 670 OS X driver right here!



## theCaptain (Nov 22, 2001)

This is a hacked Epson stylus 740 driver made by yours truly, to install this place  it in the 740 driver package under contents then Mac OS.  You will have to replace the file thats already there, so you might need to enable root  access.  If you have any problem installing just post.

Sorry they wont let me post it, so respond to this post with your email and I will send it.


----------



## ksv (Nov 23, 2001)

Wow, can you make a SC 580 driver, too?


----------



## theCaptain (Nov 23, 2001)

If you can find me a printer that has a driver  that has matches your sc 580 specifications and is currently OS X compatible, yes I can.


----------



## ksv (Nov 23, 2001)

cool, thanks, yup, but I don't think there are any OS X supported printers that matches the SC 580...


----------



## theCaptain (Nov 23, 2001)

As soon as corresponding one is available, get back to me and I will get you that hacked driver.  I understand how frustrating it is not to be able to print.


----------



## ksv (Dec 31, 2001)

Thanks a lot! You're really great!
Well, I think that the Epson C40 maaybe matches the 580, but I'm not sure... Well, you can do a search for "c40" on http://www.versiontracker.com/macosx and try, and I'll test it for you!


----------



## b4tn (Dec 31, 2001)

If you can improve upon the photo 870 driver or tell me what you did you would be the man!  I dont know if anyone else has had problems with this driver but I usually get an error that the printer is not on the bus I click retry and it works fine.


----------



## ebyking (Apr 30, 2002)

I beg you! please please pleaaaaase send me the drivers for the Epson 670.
These are the only things left that keep going back to Classic.  You can email them to me at:  ilahoud@brandcentral.cc

Thanx a million!


----------



## Alexandert (Apr 30, 2002)

I need the Epson Stylus PHOTO!!! 1200 drivers!


----------



## Macandy (May 9, 2002)

Hello Capitan,

can you send me please your working driver for the Epson Stylus Color 670?

Andreas.grimm@sz-online.de

Thank you in advance
Andreas


----------



## wigga (May 9, 2002)

hey!
anyone tried to convert the epson stylus photo 1270 or 1280 driver to make a 1200 driver? if anyone could help or knows where to get a hacked driver that would be so much help.

thanx
kieran


----------



## want to print.. (May 22, 2002)

Captain,

copy/paste to OS 9 is really starting to piss me off,
can I get the driver for the  670? 

Thanx




bertus@club-boiler.nl


----------



## Gabriel Camiro (Jun 7, 2002)

Is there any printer driver I can hack to make my 440 work?
Please send me hints!
gabriel_camiro@mac.com


----------



## Ricky (Jun 9, 2002)

Argh, I need my Stylus COLOR 580 driver!  :\


----------



## theCaptain (Jun 9, 2002)

All of you can print with Mac OS 10.2 and the implemented CUPS printing system, so no longer a need to worry.


----------



## pico (Dec 15, 2003)

I need the driver for my Epson 670 at an old iBook (10.2.8). Please can somebody send it to me?

macosx@handloser.ch



			
				theCaptain said:
			
		

> This is a hacked Epson stylus 740 driver made by yours truly, to install this place  it in the 740 driver package under contents then Mac OS.  You will have to replace the file thats already there, so you might need to enable root  access.  If you have any problem installing just post.
> 
> Sorry they wont let me post it, so respond to this post with your email and I will send it.


----------

